# What to get first....



## mommy-medic (Jan 8, 2011)

First off thank you so much to everyone who has been so helpful. I have learned so much through this site! 

I have a Nikon D40 that I love, and had previously posted about upgrading. I initially wanted a D90, but am now torn between getting that and just saving up for a D7000. 

In the mean time, I have the option of getting a lens I REALLY want- a Nikkor 50mm f/1.4 for a good price. This lens will not autofocus with my current camera. I sometimes shoot in full manual, and have been playing around with manual focus on my current lenses, and think I may be ok using manual focus for a while until I can upgrade my camera. Would it be a wise purchase to go ahead and get this lens or should I just continue saving up for the better camera first? I could get the lens now- or if I keep saving I could get the D90 in about another month, or the D7000 in... well, 3 months? (Depends on how much overtime I can snag- I'm a firefighter so overtime comes in 24 hour increments and is really nice when available). 

Anyway- I'm just torn between getting the lens now, knowing I will have to manually focus, or saving for a better camera first. I am leaning more towards getting the lens and getting a feel for it first, but wanted some input if maybe someone knows or sees something I don't that I should keep in mind as well. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2011)

spend more on lenses.  Whats the "good deal?"


----------



## Formatted (Jan 8, 2011)

It took me a while to see that lenses will improve your photography a lot more than a new camera body.

Why won't the 50 f/1.4 not focus with the D40? Is this the AF-S version? It should mine focuses with my D5000.

So get the lenses forget the D90 and buy the D7000 when you can!


----------



## mommy-medic (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you!
I believe the D40 is a very basic dslr and it has served my needs well but I'm ready to move up. From what I've seen this lens normally runs around $350-$400, but I've found it locally for $250, might be able to negotiate down to $200. (New in box). The D40 lacks something in the motor to autofucus the lens though, so for as long as I have been researching it I have known I would need to manually focus. I could get a 50mm f/1.8 lens for much cheaper, but I would prefer to spend more and get the f/1.4 that I really really really want.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2011)

yes, the d40 does lack an autofocus motor.  And i believe the op is talking about the 50mm 1.4D, which does not have an internal focusing motor.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## DecadentDashes (Jan 8, 2011)

Personally I'd go for the lens. Good glass will probably stay with you longer than a camera body will.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2011)

One could save up a bit of extra money and purchase the 50mm f/1.4 AF-S G-series, which will AF with any current Nikon, including the D40,D60,and the other "baby Nikons". From the images I have seen, the newer 50mm G-series is *the* 50mm lens to own...


----------



## mommy-medic (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your input!

I did research the f/1.4G, but found mixed reviews of it either being slower than the f/1.4D, or being "noisy" (whether they were referring to actual audible noise, or camera "noise" as in grain I'm not sure, but would think they meant audible.) Anyway, I did read reviews from multiple sources, and as I said it got mixed- some were glowing! I opted to get the 50mm f/1.4D, knowing I would have to focus manually to begin with. I haven't regretted it at all!!! I think it has given me a better eye, and learning to *gulp* manually focus hasn't been anywhere near as bad as I imagined. Yes, I have to go back and delete a lot, but after a few days of trying it out I got a good feel for it. 

I LOVE it!!!!! I can't wait to upgrade my camera to the D7000, but I know that is still many months away. Until then, thank you again for everyone's input.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 26, 2011)

> noisy" (whether they were referring to actual audible noise, or camera "noise" as in grain I'm not sure, but would think they meant audible.)



I own the f/1.4 and its AF can be a little slow and it does create audible sound, so that is what they are referring to!


----------



## dinodan (Jan 26, 2011)

By all means get the 50 1.4D if you can at that price.  As you know, it's an excellent lens.  You'll have to focus it manually with the D40, but since you're planning to upgrade at some point to a body with internal focusing, it's not a big deal.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

I know it's been a while, but I wanted to pop in and say a big "thank you" again to those who helped me with this lens purchase decision. I haven't regretted it in the least! I still don't have my D7000, but that's ok... I make the most of what I do have in the meantime.

I've been playing around with super tiny DOF shots- (and hope too much quality isn't lost- uploaded to photobucket from phone gallery.) I wanted to share a couple of my favorites:

#1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2.






Thanks again!


----------



## gonefishn (Oct 29, 2011)

What Macro lens did you get? I'm looking to get one myself. I have the D7000 right now with an 18-270 Tamron lens.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

I got a nikkor 50mm f/1.4D, but don't know if it's a "macro" lens. iirc I probably used a close-up filter for these. (its been a while- I actually forgot about the forum but found the app while browsing the app store and here I am again). The f/1.8 is usually much cheaper, but I wanted the option of that little extra. It is amazing in low light to say the least. I have to focus manually which *can* be frustrating but I've learned to be a bit more patient. I love what it does!!!

My sisters new baby 






And this one was taken the first day I got the lens- focus is off a tad, but it was super low light in the back of an Irish pub. The lens is really fast and clear in low light.


----------



## FireRescueFL (Nov 19, 2011)

I really dig the one with the choco chips and the Black and Tan. I like the focus better on the others but I'm a beer snob so I really love pictures of pints. Excellent work!

---Chris


----------

